# New Tv



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Now I've gone and done it. I picked up my 2006 21RS last Thursday. And I picked up a 2001 Ford F-550 as my new TV today. I hardly knew I had my TT behind me.

Toolman


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

TV Fever got ya! Only one cure.
Hope your feeling better








Congrats


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

toolman,

With that TV you need to pick up an additional TT and pull them both!









Mark


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Good choice in TV and GREAT choice in TT......... congrats and enjoy*_


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

An F550 pulling a 21RS...Now thats what I call overkill. You could just as easy carry the 21RS.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Holy Tow Vehicle Batman!~


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I gotta see this combo- post pics when you get a chance







.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

uhhhhh huuuhhhh More Power!!!!!!!!
















(bad Tim Allen impersonation)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Look at it this way, if you decide that the 21' camper is too small then you have options.....35' fifth wheel or maybe you could get a Outback 5er and keep your 21', just tow in behind the 5er and use it as a guest house.









Congrads on the new TV....you shouldn't have any problems pulling your Outback..

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Now thats what you call a TV
Like to see that combo.

Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Way cool! You mounting the 21 in the glove box?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

And if a F550 isn't enough TV, check these out: http://www.cowboycadillac.com/kenworthcrewcab.htm

One of these Peterbuilts, Freightliners, Sterlings or Kenworths should do the trick, if your current TV is a little anemic.

Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Or this CXT just introduced by International. I have heard it is $94k, but don't know for certain.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

1 bad a$$ truck for one bad a$$ outback (even if it's the smallest one).


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I still can't believe that my DW agreed. But I figured that with the 21rs at maybe 5200-5500lbs I needed the 550 with the GVWR of 19,500. More Power.

Ill post pics when I can.

Toolman


----------

